# deciding the controller for my new ev project



## arcturus (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello guys
I'm new in this things of the EV conversions and i want to start the metamorphosis of my car into an electric car. I live in Mexico City and it's very difficult to buy parts for an EV conversion here and it can be very expensive to import from the States. I found a retailer here in Mexico but has a limited number of brands, so thats what i have. I have been thinking in a ME1002 motor from Motenergy as an available option here but i have some questions about the controller. The store has the recomended Curtis controller 1231c and some others from the EPC brand like NEV-Controller and EP-Junior.
The Curtis controller it's more expensive than the EP-Junior and i was thinking on it to be my controller but i would like to hear some opinions about this. Maybe i have to do an extra effort to buy a controller in the states if there is something much better or practical, you know? i've been thinking in the Evnetics Soliton Jr for example. 

I would love to hear your recomendations and your experiences 

greetings


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

arcturus said:


> Hello guys
> I'm new in this things of the EV conversions and i want to start the metamorphosis of my car into an electric car. I live in Mexico City and it's very difficult to buy parts for an EV conversion here and it can be very expensive to import from the States. I found a retailer here in Mexico but has a limited number of brands, so thats what i have. I have been thinking in a ME1002 motor from Motenergy as an available option here but i have some questions about the controller. The store has the recomended Curtis controller 1231c and some others from the EPC brand like NEV-Controller and EP-Junior.
> The Curtis controller it's more expensive than the EP-Junior and i was thinking on it to be my controller but i would like to hear some opinions about this. Maybe i have to do an extra effort to buy a controller in the states if there is something much better or practical, you know? i've been thinking in the Evnetics Soliton Jr for example.
> 
> ...


I strongly, strongly, very strongly recommend that you avoid EPC. Do some research here. Pzigorus is a member who supports EPC, maybe its founder. Don't believe him.


----------



## arcturus (Sep 23, 2016)

major said:


> I strongly, strongly, very strongly recommend that you avoid EPC. Do some research here. Pzigorus is a member who supports EPC, maybe its founder. Don't believe him.


thanks man, after have been reading a little bit about it, it appears that this EPC controllers are not a good ones. I'd rather spend a little bit more in a good controller. Do you have any suggestion?


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

If you can find a Curtis controller locally (and i presume after sale support) then it's a very good choice. I am using one on my bike and never had problems with it (except when i fried one due to a mistake from my part, shorting motor phases).

But don't forget that not all motors can run with any controllers (soon that could be false though thanks to Eldis) and controllers have a maximum voltage they can handle, so you need to figure out which battery pack you will be using. It's a system, you need to check the coherence of the whole before buying.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Have you checked out the Zeva MC600? 

It is in a similar power range as the 1231C and the Soliton Jr while being cheaper than either. (It is even available from evwest.com now.)
Actually, the MC1000 is cheaper than a 1231C from most American suppliers(as long as you order from Australia, evwest has a markup, naturally).

I am still waiting to see the writeup by anyone about these controllers. But if they can do what the specs claim, they seem decent enough to me.

http://www.zeva.com.au/index.php?product=120


----------

